# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Lionel Messi

## no name

*Five-Star Messi*

Edhe nje tjeter rekord i ri per Messi, eshte lojtari i pare ne historine e Liges se Kampioneve qe ka shenuar 5 gola ne nje ndeshje.




Gjithashtu ka barazuar rekordin e tij personal si lojtari qe ka shenuar me se shumti gola per nje sezon ne histori te Liges se Kampioneve. Vitin e kaluar arriti te shenoj 12 gola, ndersa kete sezon deri me tani ka zhvilluar 7 ndeshje, ka shenuar 12 gola. 

Per fazen tjeter te mbetur, cdo gol i shenuar nga Messi do te jete nje rekord i ri. (dmth ka per tu kacafytur me vetveten lol)

Si duket edhe kete vit do te shpallet golashenuesi me i mire ne kompeticionin e Liges se Kampioneve, dhe kjo do te jete hera e katert rradhazi per Messin. 


Messi barazohet me Alfredo Di Stefano, gjithsej 49 gola te shenuar ne kete kompeticion.

Nga keto 49 gola, 25 i ka shenuar ne shtepi(Camp Nou), 22 jashte fushe, dhe 2 gola ne te dyja finalet qe ka luajtur.

Lojtaret qe kane shenuar me se shumti gola(ne total) ne histori te Liges se Kampioneve;

Raul - 71 (gola)Van Nistelrooy - 56Henry - 50*Messi - 49*

- Messi eshte golashenuesi me i mire ne fazen nokaut.


Per me shume statistika dhe fakte rreth Messit ne kompeticionin e Liges se Kampioneve;
http://www.fcbarcelona.com/football/...l-competitions





Enjoying...

----------


## no name

Lojtaret nga e gjithe bota dorezohen para Messit;

http://www.sport.es/es/noticias/barc...-messi-1511221

Sonte pas ndeshjes; Barcelona 7:1 Bayer Leverkusen


@Wayne Rooney(Manchester United) - Messi eshte nje shaka. Per mua eshte lojtari me i mire qe kam pare ndonjehere.

@FALCAO(Atletico Madrid) - A ishte kjo ndeshje ne CH-L, apo Messi ishte duke luajtur ne PlayStation? I pandalshem!

@RIVALDO - Messi eshte fantastike, FIFA ka per te porositur nje tjeter trofe(Top te Arte) per lojtarin me te mire ne bote.  

@Kevin-Prince Boateng(AC Milan) - Messi eshte shume i forte!!!

@John Heitinga(Everton) -  Messi lojtari me i mire ne bote!

@Eden Hazard(Lille) - Messi eshte lojtari me i mire i te gjitha koherave?

@Enzo Maresca(Malaga) - Imagjinata ime nuk mund ta besoj se atje ishte dikush me i mire. Cfare Pele, Maradona, Platini? Te gjithe te medhenj. #Messi? Perbindesh. 

@RONALDO(Brazil) - Largoni femijet nga twitter, Messi luan si nje gomar!



Josep Guardiola: "Une jam shume me fat qe trajnoj Messin"

http://www.fcbarcelona.com/football/...to-train-messi





P.S; Messi eshte vetem 7 gola larg rekordit te Cesar per tu bere golashenuesi me i mire ne historine e klubit; FC Barcelona

César Rodríguez - 235 (gola)
Messi - 228

Gjithashtu Messi synon ta thej rekordin e tij personal, sezonin qe lam pas 2010/11, ne te gjitha kompeticionet qe ka luajtur me Barcelonen ka shenuar 53 gola ne total. 
Ndersa kete sezon 2011/12 deri me tani ka arritur te shenoj 48 gola.(eshte vetem 5 gola larg)

Pas disa ndeshjeve, javeve ne vazhdim shume shpejt do tu vjen fundi edhe ketyre dy rekordeve. lol




Messi eshte i deshtuar komplet...  - zuskat e forumit© 

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## RaPSouL

Më duken të pakta fjalët për të përshkruar një talent si ky, më mirë të hesht dhe vetëm të shijoj futbollin e bukur me të cilin po e mahnitë gjithë botën. 

Presim tani PELE-n çfarë deklarate do jep, se për të Messi është shumë i dobët, ha ha ha more GOMAR!

----------


## presHeva-Lee

> Më duken të pakta fjalët për të përshkruar një talent si ky, më mirë të hesht dhe vetëm të shijoj futbollin e bukur me të cilin po e mahnitë gjithë botën. 
> 
> Presim tani PELE-n çfarë deklarate do jep, se për të Messi është shumë i dobët, ha ha ha more GOMAR!


Kur Messi te shenoje 1.283 gola si une , kur ai te fitoje 3 here Kupen e Botes , atehere do te flasim. Futbolli ndryshon. Rekordet jane bere per tu thyer , por do te jete e veshtire te thyesh timin !

- Legjenda Braziliane , Pele , "nuk pranon te zbrese nga froni" ...


Nuk rri pa fol jo  :perqeshje:  , po Messi po vazhdon me i qajt pjeshken kush i del perpara  :me kurore:

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Messi eshte lojtari me i mire i kohes se tij.
Krahesimet e teperta jane te kota per mendimin tim.

Per mua ngelet maradona me i miri.

Messin se godet njeri fare ne loje. 
Loja e sotme ka ndryshuar jashte mase. Nuk mund te besh dot me loje fizike me lojtarin kundershtar se ndryshe o penalizohesh o ha ndonje karton te verdhe apo te kuq.

----------


## RaPSouL

> Messi eshte lojtari me i mire i kohes se tij.
> Krahesimet e teperta jane te kota per mendimin tim.
> 
> Per mua ngelet maradona me i miri.
> 
> Messin se godet njeri fare ne loje. 
> Loja e sotme ka ndryshuar jashte mase. Nuk mund te besh dot me loje fizike me lojtarin kundershtar se ndryshe o penalizohesh o ha ndonje karton te verdhe apo te kuq.


Nëse në kohën e Pele dhe Maradonës ka qenë më shumë një futboll i aspektit fizik ai që ka qenë më i shpejt i ka kaluar të gjithë dhe ka shënuar gol, sot është më shumë një futboll taktik që pa mendimin se ku duhet vajtur lojtari dhe topi nuk bën dot asgjë. 

Krahasime ske çbën se sot luhet futboll modern dhe 100 herë më i bukur se në kohët e gurit, janë thjesht gafat e Peles ato deklarata asgjë tjetër.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Varet ke quan ti futboll te bukur se mua dhe aq i bukur nuk me duket.
Kalon tjetri ne zonen e repsise edhe ska burre mbrojtesi te beje kontaktin me te vogel se ka friken e ndonje penalltie te dhene , apo s'jepen shume lehte keto te sotmet.

Kontaktet fizike ne futbollin modern zere se po zhduken fare. 

Ka njerez qe ato kontakte i kane qejf ti shikojne e ka njerez qe jane rrit duke pare futboll pa kontakt. 

Ky eshte ndryshimi.

----------


## AIRON^BOY

Po kur ju pelqen futbolli i veiteve me pare, ka qen futboll i ngadalt, pa skema. Futbolli i kohrave moderne eshte i shpejt, me skema dhe spektakolar. 

Po ik e behuni ju mbrojtesa te mbani Messin, meqe keta mbrojtesat e sotem qenkan kote, nuk dikan nga kontaketet ?

Po nese ke iden e futbollit, kur nje lojtar eshte i shpejt dhe shume teknik, qe e mban topin ngjitur me kemben nuk ke c'ti besh.... thjesht te qellosh me fat nese i merr topin, s'e po e pengove me kontaktet qe thua ti eshte penallti.

Pastaj s'ke faj qe flet keshtu, pasi nuk ke pare asnje lojtar ne historin e futbollit te jete kaq teknik dhe inteligjent ne loje.

Mos u merzit qe nje talent i jashtazakonshem luan futboll.

Loja qe ben Messi, eshte me e bukur nga futbolli vete.

Te pamunduren e ben te duket e thjesht, ndaj dhe ju beni sikur merreni vesh dhe futbolli i para heres sone ka qen me i bukur dhe i forte.

Tani ka markime me nga 3 apo 4 lojtar, mbrohen ekipet ne bllok, jo si ato vite kur secili mbante krahun e vete ne fushe..... Nejse nuk ka rendsi

Messi e tregon vete se cfare di te beje, por flasim figurat me te medha te futbollit per te, qe e vlersojne si lojtari me i mire i gjithe kohrave.

Messi eshte mrekuallia e 8 e botes.

----------


## mateo

Kur Ronaldinho fitoi topin e arte ne 2006, do te citonte 'Ju (Fifa) po me jepni mua kete cmim si futbollisti me mire i vitit por ne te vertete une nuk jam as futbollisti me i mire tek Barcelona' me tej shtoi ' nje dite kur te plakem do tu tregoj niperve te mi sesi une isha deshmitare i lindjes se nje prej talenteve me te medha te futbollit dhe ai quhet Leo Messi'. Cfaredo qe te thuhet per Messin atij nuk do ti beje shume pershtypje apo drejtesi te madhe, mos te mundohen ta pershkruajne, apo te shkruajne per te, thjesht ta shikojne duke luajtur. nje keshille shume e mire kjo,,,,,

----------


## Milkway

> Po kur ju pelqen futbolli i veiteve me pare, ka qen futboll i ngadalt, pa skema. Futbolli i kohrave moderne eshte i shpejt, me skema dhe spektakolar. 
> 
> Po ik e behuni ju mbrojtesa te mbani Messin, meqe keta mbrojtesat e sotem qenkan kote, nuk dikan nga kontaketet ?
> 
> Po nese ke iden e futbollit, kur nje lojtar eshte i shpejt dhe shume teknik, qe e mban topin ngjitur me kemben nuk ke c'ti besh.... thjesht te qellosh me fat nese i merr topin, s'e po e pengove me kontaktet qe thua ti eshte penallti.
> 
> Pastaj s'ke faj qe flet keshtu, pasi nuk ke pare asnje lojtar ne historin e futbollit te jete kaq teknik dhe inteligjent ne loje.
> 
> Mos u merzit qe nje talent i jashtazakonshem luan futboll.
> ...


A gjall qenke ti more burr ? 

Ajde mor mbushja kryet ktyne te pa truve se kush eshte Messi , se prej magjise se futbollit keta spo shofin mire  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## no name

Messi arrin shifren e 50 golave ne 42 ndeshje te zhvilluara. Si duket kete sezon ka vendos ti thej te gjitha rekordet.  :syte zemra: 











Kjo foto eshte publikuar ne twitter nga Puyol, dhe eshte duke bere buje te madhe ne gjithe boten. 

Nje intervenim fantastik i Messit ne rolin e portjerit. 





Ky totalisht eshte zbudallit lol

----------


## no name

*Galliani: "Messi më i miri në histori"*




> Drejtori i Milanit, Adriano Galliani, është shprehur pas tërheqjes së shortit të Ligës së Kampionëve, duke thënë se lojtari më i mirë i kundërshtarit të Rossonerëve është Lionel Messi.
> 
> “Unë i kam parë të luajnë edhe Diego Maradonën edhe Pelen, por mendoj se Messi është lojtari më i mirë i të gjitha kohërave.


**************************************************  ***************



Messi vs. Sevilla





Edhe nje tjeter rekord, Messi eshte lojtari me i ri ne kampionatin spanjoll qe ka arritur shifren e 150 golave.








P.S; Sa leht i parabolon portjeret ky dreq  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## AIRON^BOY

*Lionel Messi behet lojtari qe ka shenuar me shume gola me fanellen e Barcelones.*

Me tri golat e shenuar ndaj Granada-s, Messi arrin ne 234 gola me Barcelonen.

Urime dhe mendoj qe rekordi i tij do jete akoma me shifra me te medha.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ny8SPC3Y7XM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ny8SPC3Y7XM

----------


## Vjosa

Nje harritje e pa pare nga Mbreti Leo.Jemi shume me fat qe po e shikojme live kete lojtar.....

----------


## shigjeta

*Messi, futbollisti më i paguar për vitin 2011*

_Sipas France Football, ylli i Barçës ka përfituar 33 milionë euro_

Sulmuesi i Barcelonës, Lionel Mesi ka përfituar 33 milionë euro në vitin 2011 nëpërmjet rrogës dhe kontratat me sponsorët, duke u shndërruar në futbollistin më të paguar në botë. Ylli blaugrana ka zbritur nga froni Devid Bekham, i cili ka qenë lojtari më I paguar për disa vjet, mbi të gjitha falë marrëveshjeve me Adidas, EA dhe Armani.
Por, me popullaritetin gjithmonë në rritje dhe shkëlqimin e vazhdueshëm, duke përfshirë këtu edhe rekordin në Champions League me 5 gola të shënuar në portën e Leverkusen, përveç vlerësimit si lojtari më i mirë në botë, tashmë Mesi bëhet edhe ai që përfiton më shumë. Rroga e tij te Barça shkon në 10,5 milionë euro, ndërsa 22,5 I ka përfituar nga publiciteti.
Në klasifikimin e publikuar nga France Football, sulmuesi argjentinas ndiqet pikërisht nga Bekham. Mesfushori 35-vjeçar i Los Anxhelos Galaksi ndodhet në vendin e dytë me 31,5 milionë euro përfitime.
Podiumi plotësohet nga Kristiano Ronaldo. Ylli i Realit të Madridit e ka mbyllur vitin 2011 me 29,2 milionë euro përfitime dhe renditet I treti. Pas portugezit vjen Samuel Etoo. Përfitimet e sulmuesit kamerunas të Anzhit janë përllogaritur në 23,3 milionë euro, ndërsa 20,5 milionë ai i merr vetëm nga rroga te klubi nga Dagestani.
Top 10 plotësohet nga Uejn Runi me 20,6 milionë euro, Serxho Aguero (18,8), Jaja Ture (17,6), Fernando Torres (16,7), Kaka (15,5), ndërsa kapiteni I Bajernit të Mynihut, Filip Lahm është I vetmi që përfiton më shumë se futbollistët që militojnë në Bundesligën gjermane apo Serinë A italiane, me 14,3 milionë euro.

_ABC_

----------


## no name

*Més que un jugador*

Para 7 viteve Messi shenonte golin e tij te pare per Barcelonen(ishte vetem 17 vjec), ndersa sot vetem 24 vjec, eshte golashenuesi me i mire i te gjitha koherave ne ndeshjet zyrtare! #234 gola  :buzeqeshje: 





Pervec kesaj, Messi e tejkaloi edhe rekordin e tij personal prej 53 golave qe kishte shenuar sezonin e kaluar ne te gjitha kompeticionet me Barcelonen.
Deri me tani ne kete sezon(2011-12), Messi ka arritur te shenoj 54 gola ne te gjitha kompeticionet.




*Messi hat-trick vs. Granada*






^



*Platini: “Messi është një vrasës i vërtetë”.*




> Sikurse që është i këndshëm dhe i sjellshëm jashtë fushe, ai ka një instinkt vrasësi dhe golashënuesi në fushë. Messi nuk lodhet asnjëherë. Mendoj se ai është një vrasës i vërtetë.

----------


## FreeByrd

Dudes, I am the typical American sports fans. I get excited and enjoy the World Cup extravaganza but in reality I know very little about your football. It's similar to the typical Albanian's knowledge of our NFL football.

That being said even I am awed and amazed by the play of the great Leo Messi. Damn, that dude is magical with the soccer ball!

_______________________________________


Dudes, unë jam edhe sportive tipike amerikane tifozët. I merrni ngacmuar dhe të gëzojnë të Kupës Botërore performancë, por në realitet unë e di shumë pak për futbollin tuaj. Është e ngjashme me njohuri të Shqipërisë tipike e NFL futbollit tonë.

Kjo u tha edhe unë jam awed dhe i habitur nga lojë e Messi të madh Leo. Damn, se eshte tip magjike me topin e futbollit!!!!!

*Viva MESSI!!*!

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Shtypi mbarëbotëror ,nën këmbët e Messi-t.
_

Shtypi Katalan,Spanjoll dhe Argjentinas përulet përpara Leo Messit,golashënuesit më të mirë të të gjitha kohërave për FC Barcelona.

E përditshmja Argjentinase Ole,tashmë e quajtur Cule për sot(21 Mars 2012) thotë; "e ndjejmë veten fansa të Barçës" falë Messit._



*
Këtu është një përmbledhje e shtypit dhe titujve të tyre kryesor:*

_Sport (Catalonia)
"Golashënuesi më i mirë i Historisë".

El Mundo Deportivo (Catalonia)
"Historik"

El 9 (Catalonia)
"Jepini Messit atë që i përket Messit".

MARCA (Spain)
"Camp Nou tashmë brohoret idhulin e tij".

AS (Spain)
"Messi mund të mundë këdo.

El Periódico (Spain)
"Ave Messi"

La Vanguardia (Spain)
"Messi shkruan histori"

Clarín (Argentina)
"Njëriu që ka sjellur më shumë gëzim/harmoni te FC Barcelona".

El País (Colombia)
"Messi vazhdon të bëjë histori".

La Tercera (Chile)
"Messi bën histori me FC Barcelona".

Diario del Istmo (Mexico)
Messi nuk ka ndalesa.

El Nacional (Venezuela)
"Golashënues historik"

El Universal (Venezuela)
"Messi është një makineri e re(në moshë) rekord-vendosëse"._



-----------
*Messi: Analizë e detajuar e 234 golave.*
_
Analizë e detajuar e golave nga Leo Messi,golashënuesi më i mirë në historinë e FC Barcelona në ndeshjet zyrtare._

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=UrFrUXhzGkQ


http://www.fcbarcelona.com/football/...s-of-234-goals

----------


## Milkway

Cili do jete motivi i ardhshem i Messit ? 

Te kaloj Raul per ne CHL apo te jete golashenuesi me i madh i te gjitha koherave per klube ?

----------


## Smth_Poetic

raulin e kap ai , no problem.
Une them te kapi pelen me shenimin e golave  :ngerdheshje:  .

----------

